# 1st snake? ideas please



## kingyfan (May 2, 2013)

Ok so prob most asked question on here but hoping experienced snake owners can help. I am thinking of buying my first snake and hoping people can help me with which snake is best for a beginner?. Im not totally new to snakes as i have held a fascination since about 12. Have read lots of books and so on but no book can substitute for experience. I do have a local shop specialising in reps and have also found a vets clinic which actually has a vet who has lots of experience with reps so will have acces if needed. Ne suggestions welcome?


----------



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

Royal Python


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

kingyfan said:


> Ok so prob most asked question on here but hoping experienced snake owners can help. I am thinking of buying my first snake and hoping people can help me with which snake is best for a beginner?. Im not totally new to snakes as i have held a fascination since about 12. Have read lots of books and so on but no book can substitute for experience. I do have a local shop specialising in reps and have also found a vets clinic which actually has a vet who has lots of experience with reps so will have acces if needed. Ne suggestions welcome?


I'm fairly new to snakes myself, but i have other reps... My experience with my royal has been great up to now so i recommend them, but corns are also a very good first snake i'v heard my friends had one for a few years now... Only thing you get with royal though is fussy eating i'v heard but i'v not came across it yet.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Get what interests you the most! Make sure you do plenty of research and enjoy what you buy!

I have corns and always have. I have owned other species but my love has to be corn snakes. They're brilliant.

But everyone will tell you the best type of snake to keep is the one they themselves keep. 

They don't do impartial on here! Welcome and have fun! Just do your research :2thumb:


----------



## kingyfan (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have been thinking along the lines of royal corn or kingsnake


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Hardy87 said:


> I'm fairly new to snakes myself, but i have other reps... My experience with my royal has been great up to now so i recommend them, but corns are also a very good first snake i'v heard my friends had one for a few years now... Only thing you get with royal though is fussy eating i'v heard but i'v not came across it yet.


Royals are a good choice, there are no starter snakes as such just ones that are more forgiving when it comes to errors, royals are very head shy and most are extremely docile, while they can be very fussy eaters which could be frustrating for a first time snake keeper


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I would suggest going to the reptile shop and handling as many different ones as you can, see what takes your fancy and research it until your eyes fall out :lol2: there's no real need to buy into the 'beginner snake' state of mind if a more unusual species takes your eye, however the beginner species are beginners for a reason, they're easy to look after, come in a range of colours and can be got hold of easily. 

To start with though if it is a 'beginner snake' you're after I'd suggest 
Western Hognose
African House Snake
Royal Pythons
Corn Snakes

Also have a look at the various different King and Milk snakes too. Theres also other small pythons such as Childrens Pythons or Spotted Pythons that are great although not as easy to get hold of as a Royal. Then theres your Rainbow Boas, which make a nice attractive addition...:no1:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

I would approach it from another angle, work out what you want the snake to be like and whether you can accomodate it. 

Ask yourself:

1) How large a vivarium can you provide? 
2) When would you like the snake to be active? 
3)Do you want something that can be handled or are you ok with something a bit feistier? 
4) When out, do you want something that will sit on you lap and not move or something that will be more active? 
5) How comfortable are you with providing controlled environments?

Your answers to those will give you a list of species!


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

Drayvan said:


> To start with though if it is a 'beginner snake' you're after I'd suggest
> Western Hognose
> African House Snake
> Royal Pythons
> Corn Snakes


I don't think enough people have mentioned Hognose's, but it's definitely another option for you to look into.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have to recommend Children's pythons and spotted pythons. Not that children's pythons are named after their discoverer, not because they're for kids.


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

kingyfan said:


> Thanks guys. I have been thinking along the lines of royal corn or kingsnake


All good choices. You will be fine with any of them.

For what it's worth, my first was a corn and proved to be a fantastic choice. Always ate well, never bit, and a joy to handle. There is a reason most people have them for a first snake.


----------



## IntellectualPig (Feb 5, 2013)

I only have one snake, so far. He is a Snow Corn called Jörmungandr and an absolute joy. I've had him a little over two weeks and he's not refused a single feed and loves to watch people. 

I think, as long as you do your research and know you can house them, then you have plenty of possible choices. :2thumb: I'm hoping to get a Hoggie soon!


----------



## kingyfan (May 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has replied. Have been 2 my local rep shop and have seen a california king i really like. He is a little feisty but think that can be changed with lots of handling once he has settled in. I am hoping to buy him in a week or two when i have been paid. Am going to buy his viv and get it set up at home, make sure i have viv temps and envoironment righ. Cant wait :lol2:


----------



## IntellectualPig (Feb 5, 2013)

kingyfan said:


> Thanks to everyone who has replied. Have been 2 my local rep shop and have seen a california king i really like. He is a little feisty but think that can be changed with lots of handling once he has settled in. I am hoping to buy him in a week or two when i have been paid. Am going to buy his viv and get it set up at home, make sure i have viv temps and envoironment righ. Cant wait :lol2:


Oooh, nice choice! I love Cali Kings. I'm sure you'll give him a great home, once you've fetched him home. It's so exciting to bring them home and I've had nothing but joy from my little dude. He'll peek out at you, as if he's checking you're their and curl up in either of his hides, or he'll occasionally sprawl out. :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I would approach it from another angle, work out what you want the snake to be like and whether you can accomodate it.
> 
> Ask yourself:
> 
> ...


I think you've got this pretty much spot on - the priority I agree with as well.

I had a bci as my first and burm as second snake. Both are great for a beginner - if they have space.

I love Kings as well, so can't knock that choice. My cali and florida kings are fantastic. If handled regularly, they're usually pretty good to handle. A bite is hardly terminal anyway. I've got a russian ratsnake and white sided black ratsnake as well, which are both great.

Carpets are another lovely range of snakes, but I'd strongly advise handling a few first. They can be a bit of a handful. My coastal, for example, is very good natured, but really keeps you on your toes when she's out. Personally I love the contrast with some of my more placid snakes.

Even though you've settled on the cali king, the advice will still be useful. You won't stop at one!


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

It really depends on what you are looking for in a snake and have space for, but apart the species already mentioned above, one of my favourite species to recommend for beginners is a Rosy boa. They stay quite small (1 ½-3 ½ feet on average, with males being on the smaller end of that scale), come in lots of different colours and localities, and are generally quite docile and easy to handle even as juveniles. They are also very easy to house and care for. 

My Rosys have all been better feeders than my Royals have been, but slower moving and less flighty/nippy than my Kings or young Corns. 

Here is a photo of an adult male I used to have… I have had several over the years and they are easily one of my favourite species to keep and work with. Very underrated snakes IMO.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Kings are wonderful. My friends struck at the glass when we came within 5 metres. Have fun!


----------



## elenthium (Nov 12, 2012)

first snake i would say is a royal there placid as anything if anyone ask's i always say get royal for first time snake there great but can be annoying on feeding at time's


----------



## ConnorMcC (Apr 12, 2013)

kingyfan said:


> Ok so prob most asked question on here but hoping experienced snake owners can help. I am thinking of buying my first snake and hoping people can help me with which snake is best for a beginner?. Im not totally new to snakes as i have held a fascination since about 12. Have read lots of books and so on but no book can substitute for experience. I do have a local shop specialising in reps and have also found a vets clinic which actually has a vet who has lots of experience with reps so will have acces if needed. Ne suggestions welcome?


Would Have To Say Corn For First. They Have Lots Of Interesting Morphs, Quite Active, Very Hardy And I Have Never Had Even The Hint Of A Strike From Mine :2thumb: Royals And Kings Are Great Too Though Balls Can Be Picky Eaters And Have A Problem With Shedding. Kings Are Known To Give The Odd "Lovebite" Too. But In All Honesty It Is Up To Personal Preferance : victory:


----------



## kingyfan (May 2, 2013)

Thanks again to all that replied. Whilst i have seen a cali king i like i do still have a lot to think about and will be doing a lot of research before even attempting to buy. Have lots of room as i have a spare room but am looking for a smaller snake to begin with. Appreciate all opinions and views. Thanks guys n girls


----------



## tallyjayne (Apr 29, 2013)

I think corns are best for beginners. They don't grow too large and are pretty docile. However each snake has it's own personality so you're best off seeing for yourself. I wouldn't recommend a hognose though as they are slightly venomous and this puts a lot of people off handling them if they ever show slight aggression.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

tallyjayne said:


> I wouldn't recommend a hognose though as they are slightly venomous and this puts a lot of people off handling them if they ever show slight aggression.


Each to their own - but I would never discount a hognose as a begginers snake just because they are a bit huffy.... Some people like that.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd reccomend corn great snakes although can move fast come in a amazing set of colours easy to handle and eat almost every time

Royals are good also but a lot of beginners get stressed by them not feeding.

I would also reccomend jungle carpets there quite nippy but with handling they calm down always out on display so can be seen.

And hognose venom barely does anything some seem to react worse than others but its not enough to do serious damage 

Then if you want to go bigger you have your bci or bcc I have never owned one but they seem to be very placid and good to handle


----------



## demonator (May 8, 2013)

*on ur snake choice*

i would not go for royal python the milksnake an corns are excellent. atlthough never had one or the milk snake they are easy maintinance or if u wanted to go a bit bigger. try a red tail boa they grow alot bigger in size that was my first snake an i never had problem. just do ur research an go for somethin u feel comfortable with mate.an they are very robust snake an can afford to make mistakes as u will do.as first time handler i did but that was five years ago.

list of snake to choose that i think would be good.

corn snake 
milksnake 
boa if up to them
racer snake (very fast movers)
hognose
garter snake


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I can recommend Kings, my boy is fantastic, he's always out and about and doesn't hide away like some of the bigger species. He'll readily feed and has never missed a meal, he's also very easy to handle and I've not been bitten, yet.. haha. Truth is, there's no such thing as a 'starter' animal, go for whichever floats your boat and just ensure you do your research.
Good luck!
: victory:


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Choose a snake YOU like and are able to cater for to the best that you can, the list you've seen on this thread is but a thimble of what is available.
It's not us that have to look at said snake for the next 20 years : victory:
I don't really follow the whole beginner snake thing, anything when reseached the heck out of can make great first snake's...some are just less forgiving of keeper error's (in forms of husbandry needs) than other's : victory:
I have had Kings...they are great snake's to keep and like with so many species, have bags of character.
If not researched properly then owning a Royal can be very stressful for new keeper's due to seasonal fastings and just plain old out of nowhere fastings...if you are comfortable with the idea of fasting then i would say go for it.

Again, pick something that YOU really want and make the most out of it : victory:


----------

